# roof ideas



## vankicha (Jan 10, 2021)

hi i have a vertical hip roof i am adding a vertical addition 12 width 45 width but i am not sure what type of roof to join i am also interested in 5 dormers on the new addition roof and i don't want to make it a 2 story. any ideas would be great.


----------



## vankicha (Jan 10, 2021)

vankicha said:


> hi i have a vertical hip roof i am adding a vertical addition 12 width 45 width but i am not sure what type of roof to join i am also interested in 5 dormers on the new addition roof and i don't want to make it a 2 story. any ideas would be great.


*12 width by 45 length


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

What is a vertical hip????


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

griz said:


> What is a vertical hip????


One that is standing up and not laying down . 🤣


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

The numbers came through but I don't see units or other info.....need more input.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Maybe start with what's your native language. Or sketches, so we can see what you're talking about.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Nassau....


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Mansard could be viewed as a stood up hipped roof, but I'm just guessing.


----------



## King Chemical Services (Jan 19, 2021)

A good option could be Gable Roofs with Dormers or an extended Butterfly Roof can also be an addition.


----------

